# Sanitizing brushes in between clients……..



## gingin501 (Apr 1, 2009)

What if I have back to back clients……how would I keep my brushes sanitized?  Do I need more than one brush set?  I'm new to this and I'm trying to build a kit.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 1, 2009)

Hun, you can just start one thread and ask all your questions there instead of starting a new one for every question.

*Make sure to clean your brushes between clients, if you're using the MAC brush cleanser, it should take 15 minutes for them to dry, so anticipate a 20 minute break between clients so you can do this.*

Also, sanitize every product before and after you use it. Make sure you're educated on all sanitization procedures, because you don't want to risk infecting your kit by getting bacteria on a product.

Another thing that helps is to carry three or so of each type of brush you need, that way you don't always have to clean between clients.

I have three full sets, I could get away with doing three faces before I had to start cleaning at least one or two brushes to get by.


----------



## mommys-makeup (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Hun, you can just start one thread and ask all your questions there instead of starting a new one for every question.

*Make sure to clean your brushes between clients, if you're using the MAC brush cleanser, it should take 15 minutes for them to dry, so anticipate a 20 minute break between clients so you can do this.*

Also, sanitize every product before and after you use it. Make sure you're educated on all sanitization procedures, because you don't want to risk infecting your kit by getting bacteria on a product.

Another thing that helps is to carry three or so of each type of brush you need, that way you don't always have to clean between clients.

I have three full sets, I could get away with doing three faces before I had to start cleaning at least one or two brushes to get by._

 
having 3 of each brush is an excellent tip, i always wondered about sanitizing between clients as well and didnt even think about that, no wonder mua have tons of the same brushes!!!


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 3, 2009)

Blindpassion says it best : have about 3 sets of brushes, though I know some MUAs who have about 6! 
I do have a question for Blindpassion: I have both MAC brush cleanser and another brand called Parian spirit. The Parian spirit seems to clean better than the MAC, though I've also heard that the MAC is gentler. Have you tried this brand, and please what are your thoughts?
{sorry for the thread hijack}


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_Blindpassion says it best : have about 3 sets of brushes, though I know some MUAs who have about 6! 
I do have a question for Blindpassion: I have both MAC brush cleanser and another brand called Parian spirit. The Parian spirit seems to clean better than the MAC, though I've also heard that the MAC is gentler. Have you tried this brand, and please what are your thoughts?
{sorry for the thread hijack}_

 

Hey! Im sorry, no I haven't tried it. But honestly - if it works better, and its meant to clean brushes, then I really don't see an issue. You'll be able to tell pretty quick if you're having an issue with your brushes (if they arent functioning properly). I like MACs brush cleanser because it is alcohol based, so not only does it sanitize very well, but it also dries FAST, so if I'm doing a few faces, I have the opportunity to do a very quick clean. You're right about having six or so sets, I could probably get away with 4 full faced applications, but I would have to compromise on technique.. because for example, I only own one 109, and that is my favorite foundation brush. As Ive built up my kit, I've started to buy doubles and tripples of my favorite brushes though


----------



## LRMakeup (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_Blindpassion says it best : have about 3 sets of brushes, though I know some MUAs who have about 6! 
I do have a question for Blindpassion: I have both MAC brush cleanser and another brand called Parian spirit. The Parian spirit seems to clean better than the MAC, though I've also heard that the MAC is gentler. Have you tried this brand, and please what are your thoughts?
{sorry for the thread hijack}_

 
I use Parian Spirit religiously and I loooove it!! I cant compare it to MAC though because I have never used the Mac brush cleaner.

Parian Spirit is very gentle, it sanitizes thoroughly and dries really fast. It also smells great (like citrus) and every model that sits in my chair mentions how good my brushes smell haha.


----------



## User38 (Apr 3, 2009)

I have six  brush sets and use disposables for mascara, lipgloss (long swabs pick up the product) and lipstick -- this makes it much easier to take several clients and not be worried about contamination


----------



## m_AZN (Apr 5, 2009)

You can buy a product called cinema secrets brush cleaner which cleans your brushes, and dries them in about four minutes, it smells good too!


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm just starting out, so I have one brush set for my personal use, one for clients, and a few other "shared" brushes.

I have Inglot brush cleanser (the one in the spray bottle) which is great for in between clients. It is supposed to dry in 30 seconds after you wipe your brushes back and forth on paper towel to rid them of product, but I think they take a little longer, maybe a minute or two but not long. This keeps them sanitised because of the alcohol content in the spray and then when I'm done I give them another clean with it and a proper wash with water and shampoo or liquid antibacterial soap when I'm home. (Then I follow with conditioner). I use Palmolive dishwashing detergent on synthetic brushes as this really helps to lift off the product (foundation, concealer, sticky gloss etc.). I use disposable mascara wands, and am looking to buy disposable lip brushes as well. Disposable sponges are good for cream or dual finish foundations as well but not liquid as they soak up and waste the product.

Hope this helps


----------



## MACandie2012 (Apr 11, 2009)

for between clients, i use sephora spray brush cleaser. i spray each brush 3-4 times, then rub it back and forth on a clean tissue, and it's dry! just like that! but i only use this method between clients. for deep cleaning, mac brush cleanser.


----------



## Make-up Envy (Apr 20, 2009)

I use the MAC Brush Cleanser in between clients. It is really easy and I feel that is does clean my brushes really well! I add a spray or two or 70% isopropyl alcohol to my brushes after cleaning them. I remember we used to do that at MAC.


----------

